# Kann ein neuer Fernseher 5.1 Ton von einem Zuspieler per HDMI an Toslink weitergeben?



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hai ich hab da mal eine Frage.

*Können neue TVs das 5.1 Signal welches über HDMI direkt vom Blu-Ray Player,  WiiU oder sonstiges Quellen intern über Toslink rausschleifen??? *
*OHNE externen AV Receiver?*

*Situation:*
Ich habe eine "Teufel E450 Digital" per Toslink mit meinem Samsung UE40 F6470 (wird bald ersetzt!) verbunden.
Also einfach nur --> Toslink Kabel von TV in Anlage gesteckt.
Habe soweit alles eingerichtet, also unter Soundeinstellungen beim TV von PCM auf Dolby Digital gestellt --> läuft top!
Das heißt die  Teufel-Anlage erkennt das ankommende Signal als Dolby Digital, und wenn ich über die Amazon App des Tvs z.B.: Blade Runner laufen lasse --> kommt "echtes" 5.1 per Dolby Digital.
Wenn ich normal TV gucke z.B.: Tagesschau --> stellt die Anlage auf Dolby Pro Logic --> logisch weil nur Stereo Sendung.
Wenn ich normal TV auf Pro 7 z.B.: einen Film schaue --> habe ich wieder Dolby Digital 5.1.
*Soweit alles super, keine Probleme.
Fernsehen und Apps des TV sind voll kompatibel.*

*Problem:
*Ich habe mehrere Zuspieler, die Dolby Digital 5.1. oder DTS unterstützen u.a. einen Samsung Blu-Ray Player (welcher in den Soundeinstellungen auf Dolby steht + Bitstream), eine WiiU welche ebenfalls einen 5.1 Standard unterstützt und auch meine GPU ist per HDMI mit dem TV verbunden.
Egal welches dieser Geräte ich laufen lasse --> der TV zeigt mir in den Soundeinstellungen Dolby Digital *nicht* mehr an (*ist ausgegraut*), ich kann nur PCM oder ein emuliertes DTS wählen.
 Also kein "echtes" 5.1 *bei HDMI Geräten*.
Auch unter meinen Nvidiaeinstellungen wird mir der Samsung TV nur als Stereo Gerät angezeigt.

*Erkenntnis:*
Bei vielen "älteren" Fernsehern klappt die 5.1 Unterstützung, also die Signalweitergabe per Toslink, nur über den internen Tuner + Apps. (Netflix, Amazon, Youtube).
-->* Nicht aber über die eigenen HDMI-Ports*!
Lösen lässt sich das nur mit einem externen Receiver.

*Frage:* (naja steht eigentlich oben schon mal):
Können moderne Fernseher ein 5.1 Signal welches von einem Zuspieler kommt --> per digitalen Ausgang (in dem Fall Toslink) zu einer 5.1 Anlage weitergeben?
Ich meine wir Leben jetzt fast im Jahr 2018......und ich habe keine große Lust mir nochmal einen Receiver hinzustellen, das sollten doch neue Fernseher können.....
Wenn ja, ich heißt das Feature?


Grüße!


----------



## JackA (29. Dezember 2017)

Nicht alle, schau ins Manual vom TV, da stehts drin.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Nicht alle, schau ins Manual vom TV, da stehts drin.



Ob diese Funktion einen Namen hat, weißt du nicht zufällig?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (30. Dezember 2017)

Passtrough (Durchschleifen) heisst diese Funktion. Sollten "neuere" Modelle können, aber zur Vorsicht vor einem Kauf die BDA studieren.

Eine möglichkeit wäre ein Optical/Toslink Switch Digitus Toslink Audio Switch Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   (sogar mit FB)

Eine andere, die Soundbar gegen eine mit HDMI (ARC) auszutauschen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2017)

Jooo hab jetzt auch ne website zu dem Problem gefunden.....inklusive liste welche tvs es unterstützen.
5.1 Surround Sound Passthrough on TVs


----------

